# Sprachnachrichten per e-mail



## tobiashenrich (7. April 2007)

Hallo, Ich habe das Problem das ich gerne eine Festnetznummer hätte auf die Leute mir Nachrichten hinterlassen können die ich dann per E-mail bekomme.

Der Anruf soll nicht 12 cent die Minute kosten sondern einen normalen Preis

Könnt ihr mir da einen Tipp geben?

ich hätte auch genügend Festnetnummern, weiß nur nicht wie man einen Onlineanrufbeantworter auf die Nummer schaltet


----------

